# Been playing with REW



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello everybody,
After playing fo several hours with room eq wizard and the BFD I've got the first results.

First of all here the first measurement without the BFD beeing connected to my system.










I had expected some Problems around 40 Hertz because the sound humming linke a bad boomcar :scratch: .

After setting up my BFD with the REW the result sounds more flat with a deep clear bass.










What do you think about the Frequency response. Or is there, in your eyes, some need to finetune the Filters for a more positiv Result.

I Would be glad if someone will give me some advice how to optimize the frequency response of my little Theatre.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks pretty good, Thomas. :T You might want try a house curve – most people think they improve the way the bass sounds. If you haven’t already, check out the sticky thread article on this Forum.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Thomas... we could really use a better pic of that response. Take a quick look at this thread and particularly posts #2 and #3. This will get us looking at common settings for comparison sake.

Just out of curiosity... what is your x-over set at?


----------



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Sonnie,
the Crossover Frequency is 100 Hz, because of my satellite Speakers only have 13cm midrang speakers. They are not capable playing down to an 80Hz crossover without loosing control and power.

I Think I have had set the X/Y scaling as recommended in the Thread you linked.:scratch: 

@Wayne,
i've already tried some sort of Houscurve rising the power of about 5dB from 100 Hz downto 20 Hertz, but I don't like the sound resulting from that. Theres to much deep bass energy going into the room, making the Sound muddy and unclear.
I prefer a bass more clear with lots of kick but less subass.
I Think my room ist too small for extrem subbass power.


Do you think I will be able to get the bass more linear or is it ok the way it is now. ( It is a little bit strange to unmount all the PC stuff an carry it downstairs into our Theater, so it is the question if the result will meet the effort :huh: )


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thomas Funke said:


> I Think I have had set the X/Y scaling as recommended in the Thread you linked.:scratch:


You have it set to linear... click on the button where it says "log" and then you'll be set. You might change your "left" setting to 15hz instead of 13hz, although that's not a biggie.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Your graph with your target response and 100hz x-over (without the measured response) should look similar to this:


----------



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh rats, you're surely right.:yes: 
I made all settings as recommended for the measurement, but before taking the screenshots I restarted the software including the loss of the settings. :duh: 
I will be back with some new shots with all the settings as recommended.:wave:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thomas,



> @Wayne,
> i've already tried some sort of Houscurve rising the power of about 5dB from 100 Hz downto 20 Hertz, but I don't like the sound resulting from that. Theres to much deep bass energy going into the room, making the Sound muddy and unclear.
> I prefer a bass more clear with lots of kick but less subass.
> I Think my room ist too small for extrem subbass power.


Yup, if you do a curve all the way down to 20 Hz that’s what you’ll get – too much deep bass energy. Try sloping your curve between 100 Hz and about 30-32 Hz, and then shelve it (keep it flat) below that point. I think you’ll like the way that sounds a lot better. After you dial in the curve, re-adjust the sub’s level to the mains.

Here’s the relevant section from the house curve article:


> *Why shelve response?*
> 
> Earlier I mentioned shelving your house curve. I personally prefer to shelve response at 30-32 Hz rather than allowing the curve to continue rising. What that means is the rise stops at that point, and is flat from there down to the sub’s lowest limit. I initially kept the slope rising all the way to the bottom, but I found there was an overabundance of ultra-low energy. The bass in music sounded "heavy," and with movies things like car doors slamming had all the "umph" of a distant explosion. Certainly did not sound natural. Shelving response at 32 Hz solved that problem. Since every room and system is different, it doesn’t hurt to experiment, but if you find a continually rising curve sounds bad, try shelving it. Music should be greatly improved, as I’ve found that bass detail gets obscured if response continues to rise. There’s no penalty with movies, since they have greatly exaggerated extension that essentially overrides any shelving.


Also, the 5 dB slope you did might not be enough. With small rooms, you usually need a steeper slope than large rooms need. 

The house curve article also gives tips on how to dial one in.

Regards,
Wayne

View attachment 15820

View attachment 15821

View attachment 15823


----------



## Thomas Funke (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Wayne,
on the weekend I'vev been trying to dial in a house housecurve and that works great. 
It's quit simple to set up a house curve if one knows how to do so. 
I simply didn't catch the meaning of the Thread about housecurves in the beginning, but after some more reading I understood everything.
I will be testing a housecurve as you recommended in the next few days, but at the moment, theres only little time for our theater because of great weather outside (rarely for the last few month :rant: ) an lots of work around our house and in the garden has to be done and I will have to support my wife in getting it all well. 
But surely there will be some more rainy days in the next weeks and I will be able to fiddle around with our Theater.


:sn: Thomas


----------

